# Ausable



## ausable_steelhead

Erik said:


> Well now I know why I couldn't catch any last week. They all had sore mouths


Definitely not because we caught them all. It’s been a struggle, but Atlantic’s have started getting bitey finally, and some steelhead are poking in. Atlantic’s require certain little nuances in presentation to bite.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Bite has gotten tough with the traffic. If the DNR was hoping for more angler/boating hours planting Atlantic and coho salmon in the Au Sable, well they got it! A few nice fish were managed early the other day, but the bite tapered fast.


----------



## Fishndude

Sorry so late. But you won't be alone at Foote Dam at this time of year. If you can see this while your on the river, you can walk the bank, and wade, several 100 yards downstream of the dam. The King spawn should be peak right now. Atlantics should be starting to spawn, and Cohos should be there, as well. And then there are the Steelhead, who really just want to eat all the loose eggs rolling down the river from spawning Salmon. Such a great time of year. 

If you're fishing at the dam, leaves won't be a problem. If you're fishing further downstream, there are probably a lot of leaves in the entire water column right now. It is often tough to get a bite when there are lots of leaves coming down. But once they wash down, and settle, it is game ON. 56* water, so Steelhead should be right at home.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

.


----------



## Aidan Zubak

What’s the best tackle/bait to use to catch Atlantic salmon? Im heading up tomorrow and really want to catch an Atlantic salmon


----------



## TroutFishingBear

How did it go aidan?


----------



## Aidan Zubak

TroutFishingBear said:


> How did it go aidan?


No luck. Went to oscoda dam and saw some king salmon. Fished down a ways but didn’t see any Atlantic’s. Was told by a volunteer with the fishery that another access point had better luck with Atlantic’s, but I was already about to leave, so I don’t get a chance to try it out. I’ll try to come back out in the winter again when I get another day off lol. Those are few and far between in medical school 😂


----------



## Fishndude

Sorry you didn't catch anything, Aidan. The Ausable is a different river after November, when the leaves are down, the sky is gray, the weather is cold, and hardly anyone is around. It seems so dreary, and you don't see any fish, and usually can't see into the water, due to flat light, and surface glare. So, you just wander around, and cast and drift, and muse about........hey!, that's a bite! 

Anytime you can get out fishing is better than sitting indoors.


----------



## Shoeman

I've had friends (RIP) that never fished above 3 Pipes and mostly below the Trestle


----------



## Aidan Zubak

Fishndude said:


> Sorry you didn't catch anything, Aidan. The Ausable is a different river after November, when the leaves are down, the sky is gray, the weather is cold, and hardly anyone is around. It seems so dreary, and you don't see any fish, and usually can't see into the water, due to flat light, and surface glare. So, you just wander around, and cast and drift, and muse about........hey!, that's a bite!
> 
> Anytime you can get out fishing is better than sitting indoors.


Thanks for the encouragement guys. I'll definitely be back. My goal is still the same. To catch one of every trout/salmon species out here in Michigan, while I'm still here for medical school. It was a beautiful day. And it was fun trying out different rigs and new tackle. A day on the river is always better than a day in the hospital.


----------



## Fishndude

Shoeman said:


> I've had friends (RIP) that never fished above 3 Pipes and mostly below the Trestle


Funny, I only fished upstream of the Whirlpool, when fishing from a boat, for years. Downstream just seemed so.......slow. I would sometimes fish in town, or at the pier, or at the Trestle, before Riverbend Estates was developed, and the landowners prohibited people from parking and fishing there. Then, one year, we decided to try downstream, and we hammered fish. And the guys upstream had a dismal fall - probably because we (there were a lot of guys in boats) were catching so many fish before they made it up. 

But the last few years the fishing downstream has been pretty bad, unless you were in the right spot, at exactly the right time. I know the river well enough that, if I see a picture with a background, I usually know exactly where it was taken. And I know the places where Steelhead will typically hold downstream (not going to name them, lol). And I hole-hop to see what I can come up with in a day of fishing. 

The lake reports were pretty darned good last summer, so I am hoping for good river fishing this Fall, and Winter. Can't make it up for another week, but will be giving it an honest effort the week of Thanksgiving. I did see some real promising changes in the river in Sept, and looking forward to see if fish are holding in some new places. If they aren't in the Ausable, they'll be in some river not too far away, and I know them all. Haven't Steelhead fished Alpena in years, so that might get a look if the A is slow. I have a couple buddies who are fishing it this weekend, separately, and hoping to get some good reports from them. 

I wonder when they'll draw-down Van Ettan this year?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fall is getting late now, and has had a different feel this year. It’s been a tough, fun fall season for me. Steelhead are very scattered, but nice fish and a handful when you find them. Atlantic’s have peaked with many still spawning. A few coho, including some clean fish, are still lingering. The river is low, clear, and hanging around 46-47*


----------



## Erik

Still to this day, when I fish from my boat I mostly fish from the pinch hole above beaver flats to river rd. I put in river rd , Run up, and float back. Been doing it for years. 

Ausable Steelhead, you dont know what I'd give to be able to catch fish, steelhead and/or salmon, every time I fished the Ausable. I used to have so much confidence everytime I went. I just knew I was going to catch some. Now days I wonder sometimes if I've lost it. Maybe I'm getting old. Can't feel em anymore. Slow to react. IDK. 

Things are going good for you. Dont ever take it for granted. Your definitely blessed


----------



## Gabe T

ausable_steelhead said:


> Fall is getting late now, and has had a different feel this year. It’s been a tough, fun fall season for me. Steelhead are very scattered, but nice fish and a handful when you find them. Atlantic’s have peaked with many still spawning. A few coho, including some clean fish, are still lingering. The river is low, clear, and hanging around 46-47*
> 
> View attachment 799371
> 
> View attachment 799380
> View attachment 799373
> View attachment 799378
> View attachment 799376
> View attachment 799377
> View attachment 799375
> View attachment 799372
> View attachment 799379
> View attachment 799374


Friggin gorgeous brown in the 8th pic


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Erik said:


> Still to this day, when I fish from my boat I mostly fish from the pinch hole above beaver flats to river rd. I put in river rd , Run up, and float back. Been doing it for years.
> 
> Ausable Steelhead, you dont know what I'd give to be able to catch fish, steelhead and/or salmon, every time I fished the Ausable. I used to have so much confidence everytime I went. I just knew I was going to catch some. Now days I wonder sometimes if I've lost it. Maybe I'm getting old. Can't feel em anymore. Slow to react. IDK.
> 
> Things are going good for you. Dont ever take it for granted. Your definitely blessed


I’ve certainly had shutouts this fall, and no numbers. The last 5 years have been really bad for fall steelhead, but it’s been awhile since we’ve had a good fall run. They just hold off until spring now it seems.

The mixed bag is a huge draw for me, as I love variety. It’s made me realize how boring a chinook/steelhead only fall is. I doubt you’ve lost anything Erik; we change, the river changes, it’s just how it is I guess. I don’t feel as savvy for steelhead on that river like I once did, that’s for sure.


----------



## Fishndude

When you could expect to get 10 - 15 bites/day in the fall, and to land 5-8 fish/day, it was indeed a blast. Some falls the fishing was slower, which just meant the spring run would be bigger than usual. But that isn't how the rivers is at this time. Hoping I can find some fish to play with over the next week. Gotta be at least a few around, right?


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Fishndude said:


> When you could expect to get 10 - 15 bites/day in the fall, and to land 5-8 fish/day, it was indeed a blast. Some falls the fishing was slower, which just meant the spring run would be bigger than usual. But that isn't how the rivers is at this time. Hoping I can find some fish to play with over the next week. Gotta be at least a few around, right?


There is definitely a few around. I have honestly not tried very hard for steelhead. I mostly just fished spots where all three species were possible, and got what I could. It was fun getting dunked blind in a dark dip and never knowing what bit. You always knew _real _quick when you had a steelhead.

It’s tough to fish classic fall gravel dips and not barely hook any steelhead. Especially on a fall where there were late chinook, coho, and a few early spawning Atlantic’s on redds all at once. There was a nice egg buffet this fall, with very few steelies taking advantage.


----------



## Fishndude

Been fishing the A since Sunday, but working today. I caught a couple Steelhead every day, until Thanksgiving, when I got blanked. Not even a nibble. Nice chrome hens early in the week, and a couple nice bucks on Wed. Not fast fishing, and I didn't find fish in a lot of places. But I found a couple to play with every day, and missed a ton of light bites one day.


----------



## Q-Co Outdoors

TheChromologist said:


> I don't understand the whining about lack of fish. Here's my last 2 trips to the ausable.
> 
> View attachment 792656
> View attachment 792657
> View attachment 792658
> View attachment 792659


Awesome chromer. Can't wait to get one like that!!


----------



## whitetailfreak2205

Looking for advice on where to try for steelhead here in the next few weeks never fished the A and just looking for some advice where to go. Gonna be bank fishing looking for access point and areas to try with my fly rod thanks alot.


----------



## SJC

ausable_steelhead said:


> I feel there will be a bunch of fish that come in and go right to gravel this spring on the AS. Just has that feel and I’ve saw it before. I _have_ noticed this spring, that no one else has released any steelhead. Not even one.


Tell me about it. It's seems that now that there's fewer fish, people keep more. It's a race to the bottom. People don't realize that these fish are not quickly replaced like salmon. Our runs are made up of several year classes, including many return fish. When a portion of the run is removed every year that's larger than recruitment of new adults, the fishery suffers. Also, in natural reproduction areas, fewer fish make it to spawn, compounding the problem. The huge plant the AS gets helps negate the affects, but its still somewhat vulnerable. There's a number of reasons why it wasn't always like this, but this is what we have to deal with now. As long as you've been at this and as observant as I think you are, I'm sure I'm not telling you anything but most simply don't get it.


----------



## Seeco

SJC said:


> Tell me about it. It's seems that now that there's fewer fish, people keep more. It's a race to the bottom. People don't realize that these fish are not quickly replaced like salmon. Our runs are made up of several year classes, including many return fish. When a portion of the run is removed every year that's larger than recruitment of new adults, the fishery suffers. Also, in natural reproduction areas, fewer fish make it to spawn, compounding the problem. The huge plant the AS gets helps negate the affects, but its still somewhat vulnerable. There's a number of reasons why it wasn't always like this, but this is what we have to deal with now. As long as you've been at this and as observant as I think you are, I'm sure I'm not telling you anything but most simply don't get it.


Fished the Ausable yesterday and today and saw approximately 15 steelhead caught and all but 1 were released to carry on with their appointed duties. Really great to see.


----------



## SJC

TroutFishingBear said:


> grand river and Huron river had way more fish than last year. May be different for the big A but I have heard good things this year about the big A from a couple people I know, said best fishing in like 10 years


I know a guy who guides on the grand and it was indeed a lot better than last year. I don't know about the Ausable being the best in 10 years, but I haven't been able to fish it as much as I used to. I know one day two of us landed around 30 fish. Nobody around. Next week we landed like 15. About half of those had hook marks including one big male that I know I caught the previous trip. We fished a little farther up. A 30 fish day is pretty good and a 15 fish day ain't bad. What if they're the same fish? Not so much. Especially in a 7 mile stretch that gets 150,000 fish. Just cause you have a few good days does not necessarily mean it's good.


----------



## SJC

.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

SJC said:


> I know a guy who guides on the grand and it was indeed a lot better than last year. I don't know about the Ausable being the best in 10 years, but I haven't been able to fish it as much as I used to. I know one day two of us landed around 30 fish. Nobody around. Next week we landed like 15. About half of those had hook marks including one big male that I know I caught the previous trip. We fished a little farther up. A 30 fish day is pretty good and a 15 fish day ain't bad. What if they're the same fish? Not so much. Especially in a 7 mile stretch that gets 150,000 fish. Just cause you have a few good days does not necessarily mean it's good.


How many of those fish, were wild? We never put up any decent numbers all winter, minus one trip. Overall, our planted fish seemed to be non-existent. All wild.


----------



## ale_wife

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> How many of those fish, were wild? We never put up any decent numbers all winter, minus one trip. Overall, our planted fish seemed to be non-existent. All wild.


None of the fish in 2020 were clipped because of Covid constraints. Maybe those are the fish being caught, not wild.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807

SJC said:


> I know a guy who guides on the grand and it was indeed a lot better than last year. I don't know about the Ausable being the best in 10 years, but I haven't been able to fish it as much as I used to. I know one day two of us landed around 30 fish. Nobody around. Next week we landed like 15. About half of those had hook marks including one big male that I know I caught the previous trip. We fished a little farther up. A 30 fish day is pretty good and a 15 fish day ain't bad. What if they're the same fish? Not so much. Especially in a 7 mile stretch that gets 150,000 fish. Just cause you have a few good days does not necessarily mean it's good.


A 30 fish day is pretty good and a 15 fish day ain't bad? Lol. I'd sure like to get those numbers one time. If you ain't happy with those numbers, might be a tad greedy?


----------



## SJC

jmaddog8807 said:


> A 30 fish day is pretty good and a 15 fish day ain't bad? Lol. I'd sure like to get those numbers one time. If you ain't happy with those numbers, might be a tad greedy?


You obviously missed the point. When you fish half of a stretch that gets 150,000 plant when hardly anyone has been on the river, and hook 30 fish, then turn around and catch the same ones a week later, it's not good. Also, we caught over half of those in one spot! Most holes had 0. I should know better than talking numbers. 
I did not say that I wasn't happy with a those trips. I've fished my ass off from dawn to dark for a couple headshakes and been "happy". I've caught thousands of steelhead and had more "once in a lifetime days" then I can count. Same goes for really poor days. Either way, I am almost always happy when I'm fishing for steelhead. I have nothing to prove, nor do I care to try. 
I've been fishing the same rivers for a whole bunch of years. When I'm fishing, I try to analyze what's happening and figure out why. I'm no longer satisfied with just going out and catching some fish. There's many reasons I fish steelhead and I can assure you, none of those are greed.


----------



## SJC

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> How many of those fish, were wild? We never put up any decent numbers all winter, minus one trip. Overall, our planted fish seemed to be non-existent. All wild.


My previous post is confusing. Even to me. Typing while I'm working. Anyway, we DID NOT land 30 fish in one trip this year. Last year. Yes we catch a lot of wild fish. Also, some of what appear to be old unclipped hatchery fish. You probably know where the wild fish are coming from. Tons of smolts up there. Wild fish way outperform hatchery. I wonder if fall fingerling plants would fair better. 150,000 dumb hatchery fish hitting the lake at the same time is a dinner bell.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

SJC said:


> Tell me about it. It's seems that now that there's fewer fish, people keep more. It's a race to the bottom. People don't realize that these fish are not quickly replaced like salmon. Our runs are made up of several year classes, including many return fish. When a portion of the run is removed every year that's larger than recruitment of new adults, the fishery suffers. Also, in natural reproduction areas, fewer fish make it to spawn, compounding the problem. The huge plant the AS gets helps negate the affects, but its still somewhat vulnerable. There's a number of reasons why it wasn't always like this, but this is what we have to deal with now. As long as you've been at this and as observant as I think you are, I'm sure I'm not telling you anything but most simply don't get it.


No, I get it 100%. That’s why I mentioned it, despite the usual pushback from the “as long as it’s legal crowd”. Wild fish from the crick obviously stray into the big river and vice versa. Imo, those wild fish are still valuable even if it’s a wasted effort spawning in the main river. Some guys just never grow out of “gotta keep that limit”. I am also truly bothered that so many people still don’t give a rip about wild fish. Get a damn clue for a change!


----------



## Tunaman

I read an article from the DNR that said at one time the s branch of the pine river was the top trib on Lake Huron for producing wild steelhead.


----------



## adam bomb

I did a solo day trip to the river today. Beautiful day, lots of people out. I got a late start arriving to the river around 10 AM. The waters dropped about 10” and still has a good stain to it, but much clearer than Sunday. Walking I didn’t see a lot of shined up gravel and only a handful of fish on beds. I had a couple dances going 1 for 2 and a couple skippers float fishing beads(10 mm OG & Starburst) in the deeper trenches and around wood. I sent this girl back. She’d already done her thing. Hopefully she gets her butt back to the lake. I seen a guy catch a sucker. Other than that I didn’t see anyone lean on a rod at all. Most I spoke with reminisced about the good old days and how slow it’s been this year.

Tight lines 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheChromologist

Fished around this weekend, fish were in all the normal spring spots in ok numbers. If you're going up to target fish on redds tpire going to be disappointed, but there are plenty of staging fish to be had Here's a few of them. We went to the dam at 2pm
















Saturday and caught 6 fish in a couple hours.


----------



## june bugger

There is alot of fish right now, the time of plenty is now


----------



## ausable_steelhead

A bit of a throwback spring I’d say. Should be a bunch more to come


----------



## fishgitter

What is the latest on the Au sable for this week end ? I am thinking of either there or the big m ? It's closer for me to the Au sable wouldn't have to stay over night. If I go west I would bring moma and she would be at the casino all day and night. That would make any fish I caught very expensive. I know there is fish at the big m , don't know about the Au sable?


----------



## Stubee

I was at the AuSable yesterday and we fished the afternoon. There are now fish on the beds but scattered quite a bit, and a heaping ton of suckers have moved in. Fishing pressure was fairly low with one popular run having nobody fishing from shore but that run also showed few steelhead. We saw a guy in a boat catch a nice fish at the head of that run and thought he’d never boat it because it fought so long & deep. Many of the beds that have held fish historically there were empty. 

We saw another smaller fish landed at High Banks and I briefly hooked what felt like a good one there, but all we managed were a few slimy suckers. It’s a beautiful river to fish regardless. I can’t speak for the Big Manistee.


----------



## fishgitter

Stubee said:


> I was at the AuSable yesterday and we fished the afternoon. There are now fish on the beds but scattered quite a bit, and a heaping ton of suckers have moved in. Fishing pressure was fairly low with one popular run having nobody fishing from shore but that run also showed few steelhead. We saw a guy in a boat catch a nice fish at the head of that run and thought he’d never boat it because it fought so long & deep. Many of the beds that have held fish historically there were empty.
> 
> We saw another smaller fish landed at High Banks and I briefly hooked what felt like a good one there, but all we managed were a few slimy suckers. It’s a beautiful river to fish regardless. I can’t speak for the Big Manistee.


Thanks for the report. I use to fish that river a lot, so I know most of the spots. I just talked to the wife and she said go ahead and fish HA HA So I will be coming over tomorrow, thanks again!


----------



## Stubee

fishgitter said:


> Thanks for the report. I use to fish that river a lot, so I know most of the spots. I just talked to the wife and she said go ahead and fish HA HA So I will be coming over tomorrow, thanks again!


Good luck!


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman

fishgitter said:


> Thanks for the report. I use to fish that river a lot, so I know most of the spots. I just talked to the wife and she said go ahead and fish HA HA So I will be coming over tomorrow, thanks again!


I was there today as well, about 7am-12pm, on foot, walked from Foote down a few bends is all. Very few people around. Didn’t see any Steelhead. Played with the suckers a bit for a “mild” thrill and so I didn‘t have to say I didn’t catch a thing.


----------

